# New Forum



## ctEaglesc (Oct 30, 2006)

If Jeff were to start a new forum and the choice were between a Critque forum  or a Penmakers Laboratory which if any would you choose.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Oct 30, 2006)

In case any one wants to know I am abstaining from voting.


----------



## NavyDiver (Oct 30, 2006)

I realize I'm new, but I don't see any advantage to a critique forum over the current show your pen forum.  If you want to know what others think, then just say so.


----------



## Jerryconn (Oct 30, 2006)

I could not vote,  I would like to see both added

Edit to clear up any confusion (hopefully).  I look at the two forums differntly (Maybe I shouldn't []) Critiques are just that,  The good, the bad, the ugly.  If you don't want to know don't ask place.

The Laboratory is a place to discuss experiments and ideas that are beyond basic pencrafting from available kits.

I think each has a place and both should added.  Hope this makes sense.


----------



## Penmonkey (Oct 30, 2006)

Eagle, is this your place to poll us like this? I am just wondering. It doesn't seem right to me.


----------



## gerryr (Oct 30, 2006)

Anybody can run a poll.  And I like the idea of the "laboratory" better.


----------



## Doghouse (Oct 30, 2006)

Anyone can put up a poll, it is just a survey of user opinion.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Oct 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Penmonkey_
> <br />Eagle, is this your place to poll us like this? I am just wondering. It doesn't seem right to me.


I don't know if it is allowed or not.
The post that Jeff put up has not turned up much in the way of discussion, just a lot of comments back and forth not having much to do with the initial subject.
The idea of a different forum was suggested by Jeff but if you do not read all the posts and just reply to the first one Jeff put up then it goes back to the Critiques Forum again and still not much discussion.
I just thought this was an efficient way to get an idea what was on everybodies mind.
It is unofficial and just for "informational purposes" only.
If the this poll offends anyone it can always be removed.


----------



## Skye (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm offended and I demand satisfaction! *glove slap*


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 30, 2006)

That gives the offended choice of weapons, may I recommend:




MITTENS


That should slow Skye down for a while!!!


----------



## Ron Mc (Oct 30, 2006)

Could someone please, in a brief manner, explain to me what the difference would be? I like the idea of a critique forum but have no idea what the laboratory one is.


----------



## Skye (Oct 30, 2006)

Laboritory is basicly where you post experimental processes. Say casting new materials, hacking new pen kits, etc. People can 'critique' your ideas there.


----------



## chigdon (Oct 30, 2006)

I would probably be happy with both but to answer Eagle's question my preference would be for the laboratory.  It might be a bust but we have already had the critique and it was not all that successful.


----------



## byounghusband (Oct 31, 2006)

Based on what Skye said about the Laboratory &lt;insert Ghoulish Mad Scientist laugh here&gt; 
I would be in favor of that.  Is that what you meant Eagle? 
IMHO, Critiques get taken care of in the "Show off..." forum.


----------



## Ron Mc (Oct 31, 2006)

It seems that in order for a project to be shown in the Laboratory one would have to take pictures during the development process as well as the completed pen.[]


----------



## ctEaglesc (Oct 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ron Mc_
> <br />It seems that in order for a project to be shown in the Laboratory one would have to take pictures during the development process as well as the completed pen.[]


Not necessarily.
The "lab"could be used to get input on what direction a design might need to go in, but not steps as to how the piece got to the point it did.
It should not be "how do I do this" as in a tutorial.
In a laboratory "experiements are ongoing" not as in a classroom where a given technique might be taught.


----------



## dfurlano (Oct 31, 2006)

I like the lab since everything I do tends to be an experiment.  I rarely post anything because it really does not belong in "Show Off Your Pens" and the "Penturning" forum is to informal and I usually do not even get much of a response.

Currently I join other groups to discuss problems and designs like metal casting, reloading, enameling, jewelery making and so on...


----------



## Ron Mc (Oct 31, 2006)

Well......since the critique is gone I'm voting lab.


----------



## Daniel (Oct 31, 2006)

I thought we tried the critique forum once and it didn't seem to work very well. I voted for the Lab as I have always cheered for the advancments this group has made with penturning.


----------



## alamocdc (Oct 31, 2006)

I've already stated my opinion o fthe critique forum so I won't repeat it here. JMO, but the Penturning forum can easily handle the "lab" stuff and in fact has on occassion. As has our Casual Conversation forum.


----------



## Darley (Nov 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ctEaglesc_
> <br />In case any one wants to know I am abstaining from voting.



You're KIDDING don't you [][] with this pool or you got something under the rock?


----------



## Darley (Nov 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skye_
> <br />Laboritory is basicly where you post experimental processes. Say casting new materials, hacking new pen kits, etc. People can 'critique' your ideas there.



Good on you! , but do you think that Eagle will be apart of is " HOW TO DO BLANKS AND PENS???" dream on !!!![]


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Nov 1, 2006)

There is only one vote that counts. Jeff's.


----------



## jeff (Nov 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman1776_
> <br />There is only one vote that counts. Jeff's.


That's not the case at all. I try to consider what everyone thinks would make this a better place. Why else would I consider creating a forum that is likely going to give me acid reflux and fill my inbox with angry email? [?][]

The reason I'm trying to make a good decision about this is that exactly one person has suggested that we bring back the critiques forum in some way. That's not exactly a landslide of demand. 

I came up with the laboratory idea some time ago, then when it was suggested that critiques come back, I thought that would be a good place to include them. 

We'll see how this poll comes out...


----------



## DocStram (Nov 2, 2006)

Taking a poll seems to be a logical step.  We certainly had ample opportunity to discuss all sides of this issue in the Casual Forum. 

I agree that there should be a fourth stem ....."Add Both Forums".  If you have the choice of voting for one, or the other, or none .. then there should be the option of voting for both forums.  But, I vote for the Lab.  (It's gotta have a cool name .. like "Experimental Zone" or ....  "Roswell").


----------



## ctEaglesc (Nov 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DocStram_
> <br />Taking a poll seems to be a logical step.  We certainly had ample opportunity to discuss all sides of this issue in the Casual Forum.
> 
> I agree that there should be a fourth stem ....."Add Both Forums".  If you have the choice of voting for one, or the other, or none .. then there should be the option of voting for both forums.  But, I vote for the Lab.  (It's gotta have a cool name .. like "Experimental Zone" or ....  "Roswell").


I purposely set the poll up as I did because of the way the "discussion" forum went.
Jeff can set up any poll he wants.I did thins on my own and so far the results are interesting.
I would suspect that those who wanted both would vote for one or the other.
The votes for neither is enlightening.


----------

